# New Rifle or Barrel ?



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a Savage 12 FV with a 26 inch heavy barrel in 22-250. I love the rifle but it is very unbalanced. Could I get a new barrel for it say in 24 or 22 inches? Could I have the current barrel cut down? Or do I need to buy a new rifle to get a more well balanced rifle?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You could cut it back to 22 inches, but I wouldn't go shorter. Savage are a snap to install a new Savage barrel. Once you put a light barrel in it's going to be free floated in that heavy barrel channel, or you will need a new stock. 
The other alternative is take it to a good gunsmith and have him cut it to 24 and turn it down on the lathe, or turn it down slightly and flute the barrel. Or flute it real deep. There are many options. I would cut it back to 24 and deep flute it.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i had your exact problem. i cut 3 inches off and it handles much better. my friend is a machinist and did it in his garage. there was an issue with the headspace if i remember right. make sure the barrel goes on the same ammount of turns as it came off. ??????????. my savage m12 shot just as well shortened. good luck


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

if this is a bipod gun and weight isn't a huge concern, just balance, weight the buttstock to balance.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I would NOT cut the barrel down. On that caliber, you actually need a little longer barrel length to reach the velocities that cartridge is capable of. Otherwise, you may as well shoot a .223...


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I would Either wieght he stock to balance or cut down to a 24 inch barrel. By cutting it down 2 inches you might loose up to 100 fps providing that it is still burning powder all the way to 26 inches of your barrel , but chances are you will find that the velocities are similer with the 24 inch barel vs 26 inch barrel. The thing to keep in mind is if its not comfortable to shoot, chances are you wont shoot it, so make it what you want. I personally would not go shorter than 24 inches but thats my personal opinion.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I agree with adding weight.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

If you send it back to Savage they will screw you on a new barrel in whatever standard contour & length they make for a darn sight less than the cost of a new rifle.

A few years back when I still used them, I had a Savage 10 in 223 re-barrelled into a 10FP for about $180 including shipping...

Midway also sold (and still does for all I know) barrels & kits/tools to re-barrel Savages. It's not hard at all, simply a matter of removing the barrel nut, screwwing on the new barrel, using the go/no go gauges to set headspace, and tightening the barrel nut down...

Seems to me they even have a standard 20" .960" barrel available that can be put on, if you want to go that short...


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I know I could count on you guy's thanks for the help, I will contact savage if they can install a new barrell for around $180 its a done deal. Fluting the barrell is also an atractive option I did not know you could have done! Funny you mention the 10FP, because that is how this all started! I was at the gun shop and picked up a 10FP heavy barrel 24 inch in .308 and wow did it balance great compared to the 26 inch heavy barrel! thanks again!!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok Talked to savage, they say they can cut down and recrown the barrel! Now what would be the best for a 22-250 20 inch too short? Most likley I will go 24 inches but how much would I lose in velocity in a 20 inch tube, I know some say 50 fps for every inch is this reall true?


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

By now, you probably should have an answer to your question, but I'll give my opinion....YES, that is too short for the calibers' potential. On the other hand, what did you have in mind, as far as what you're shoot for? Thanks..good luck and good shooting


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

From all the reserch I have done , I am under the impression that with a 20 inch barrel I will lose between 180-250 fps, however a shorter heavy barrel may in the end be more accurate!! Most of my shooting in all reallity will most likley be in the 50-150 yard range and I feel velocity loss will be closer to 180 fps than the 250 !!

Why is it ok for say a 7mm-08 to sport a 20 inch barrel but not a 22-250 ?? Hmmmm


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

Both calibers will serve you fine, both the 7-08 and 22-250 are quite capable of double the range you mention, for realistic distances. The reason for longer barrels on the 22-250, is BASICALLY, the longer tube allows a more complete powder burn, thus higher pressure maintained, thus higher velocity, thus longer range trajectory. Shoot it with a 20" barrel, and you'll see an awesome fireball at the end of your barrel, when and if you do so in dim light....thats the powder that would normally ignight within, lets say, a 26" barrel. Hope this helped...good luck and good hunting


----------

